
Anti-flash white - mynewtb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-flash_white
======
techer
I'm not even sure if this a colour but here is Vantablack

[https://www.surreynanosystems.com/vantablack](https://www.surreynanosystems.com/vantablack)

Anish Kapoor has the exclusive right to use it for art so Stuart Semple
created the world's pinkist pink available to everyone in the world except
Anish. Anish got some anyway.

[https://www.dezeen.com/2016/12/30/anish-kapoor-uses-
stuart-s...](https://www.dezeen.com/2016/12/30/anish-kapoor-uses-stuart-
semple-worlds-pinkest-pink-despite-ban/)

------
__michaelg
Other fun colors are
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_yellow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_yellow)
and [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker-
Miller_Pink](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker-Miller_Pink)

~~~
newman8r
also bastard colors (if for no other reason than the name)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_color](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_color)

impossible colors are fun too
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_color](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_color)

------
mrguyorama
I wonder how effective the coating was at rejecting the thermal radiation?
More directly, how much more effective was this than, for example, the white
paint used on some airliners by some companies?

------
tyingq
"Iron ball paint" is another finish used on military equipment...planes,
trucks, etc.

Supposedly, iron balls suspended at different levels in the paint scatters
radar and makes whatever it's painted with more stealthy.

